# Una duda fuera del tema de la electronica aunque relacionado



## gonzalocg (Sep 15, 2011)

Pues, como no todo en la vida es electrónica, me he dedicado últimamente a los experimentos químicos(simplecitos), pero, últimamente, he estado afanando en un sistema que hace ácido clorhídrico(HCl), para utilizarlo para revelar placas de circuito impreso, pero no me ha resultado mucho... seguramente más de alguno de ustedes lo abra hecho antes, o sabrá en que parte me ha fayado el experimento... les cuento como funciona:

En un recipiente se vierte una disolución de cloruro de sodio(sal de mesa), posteriormente, se colocan 2 electrodos sumergidos en la disolución, los electrodos deben ser de materiales resistentes a la corrosión, el cloro es muy activo, por lo que será de grafito(carbono puro), el otro será de cobre, el electrodo positivo, será el de carbono y el negativo el de cobre...

Al conectar la energía, unos 12v, se empezaran a desprender burbujas de hidrogeno al rededor del electrodo de cobre debido que se ven atraídos por la carga del electrodo, al rededor del electrodo de grafito aparecerán burbujas de cloro, el cloro es muy toxico, así que no se debe olerlo directamente(es extremadamente desagradable, y el sentimiento demora en desaparecer)...

El cloro gaseoso reacciona con el hidrógeno, produciendo ácido clorhídrico de una pureza de casi el 98%, pero está en forma de gas, por lo que se deben hacer pasar las burbujas por agua...

El ácido clorhídrico se depositara en el agua produciendo un ion -Cl y otro +H3O.

El sumergir un trozo de algún metal, en particular cobre, este reaccionara con el ion cloruro y formara otro compuesto que es el cloruro de cobre(CuCl) y se liberaran burbujas de hidrogeno...

Esto en teoría... porque en la práctica, la maquina no funciona, en realidad funciona hasta la parte de la producción de cloro he hidrogeno, pero, por alguna razón, el cloro gaseoso no reacciona con el hidrogeno, y no sé porque... si alguien es químico o sepa de esto, que me explique porque esto no funciona... de hecho es posible que si reaccione el hidrogeno con el oxígeno, pero sin embargo, la presión del  gas producido no es suficientemente grande para hacer mover unos 0.7mL de agua, que es lo que más o menos hay en la manguera que coloque dentro del agua para que burbujeara... no sé qué cosa pasa o he hecho mal...

Otro dato, la corriente que pasa por la disolución es de 1.56 amperes...

Les pido ayuda (creo que es la cuarta vez que lo menciono) para que me corrijan en todo esto...
si se preguntan porque hacerlo, pues porque el ácido clorhídrico demora como 20 segundos en revelar una placa entera, y otra cosa, este acido es demasiado caro para comprarlo (5600 pesos chilenos el litro)...


----------



## radni (Sep 15, 2011)

Cuando lo pedis en la drogueria lo pedís como uso tecnico ó analitico? normalmente así te arrancan la cabeza, pedilo como calidad comercial ó industrial ( pedilo como acido muriatico que es la calidad mas ordinaria) y vas a ver que no te resulta tan caro. Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos


----------



## gonzalocg (Sep 16, 2011)

lo que pasa es que el acido muriatico como lo venden esta muy poco concentrado... y no se come los metales... ya ise la prueba...


----------



## 035359 (Abr 19, 2012)

hola gonzalocg, porque no pruebas tratando de eliminar elcobre de la baquelita por medio de la electrolisis. si conectas la baquelita del lado del cobre como el electrodo positivo y otro metal en el negativo (o al contrario, no recuerdo muy bien la polaridad en la electrolisis), el cobre de la baquelita deberia ir desapareciendo, pues se cede cobre al otro metal, nunca he realizado la practica para este fin pero si lo he hecho para chapar llaves, la llave obtiene una capa delgada de cobre mientras la lamina de cobre en el otro polo se sisuelve por asi decirlo, hago la observacion que el proceso es lento y repito... nunca lo he intentado con el fin que tu planteas


----------



## gonzalocg (Abr 23, 2012)

pues yo lo intente, sin embargo me fije que no eliminaba todo el cobre, ya que quedaban islitas en la placa que no se disolvian, esto era devido que cuando el metal se desconectaba de la fuente al formarse estas islitas, se detenia la electrolisis, por lo cual no la recomiendo, es mucho mejor el metodo quimico que el electrolitico. respecto al tema que nos compete, ya averigue porque no funcionaba mi sistema, era porque la velocidad de produccion del hidrogeno y el cloro era muy lenta, y el espacio que hay en el recipiente es mucho, y demoraba mucho en llenarse de cloro, el hidrogeno sale rapidamente devido que es mas liviano que el aire, pero el cloro no, es mas pesado, por lo cual se queda en la superficie del liquido... ademas, la reaccion entre el hidrogeno y el cloro es exotermica, asi que es de cuidado, ya que podria llegar a 400°C en unos 15 segundos...


----------

